# ***OFFICIAL*** Cheick Kongo vs.Matt Mitrione Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Darkness is going to beat the meat.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Meathead Rd 2 TKO.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Meathead TKO


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Kongo.. i don't even count it as a big match for him. If he can't win Mitrione he should retire..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kongo is done. Meathead by TKO.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Believe it or now aside from the Diaz/Penn fight, this is the one I'm looking most forward to.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mitrione has this, (T)KO round 2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am iffy on this fight but I picked Mitrione. He has been looking better and better as always but Kongo is obviously ALWAYS dangerous. This is a decent sized step for Mitrione to make. It's good the UFC is bringing him up right but want to see what he's made of at the same time.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

meat head will be fine! 

he's learnt to take kongo's greatest weapon from his new master

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a86cQobU-n4#t=89s

Ps sorry couldnt get it to embed anyone pm me how please couldnt see it after i put in youtube tags


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rallyman said:


> meat head will be fine!
> 
> he's learnt to take kongo's greatest weapon from his new master
> 
> ...


Holy****


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

What are the odds that Joe Rogan comments on how Kongo looks like a real life super-hero?


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

should be fun seeing some leg kicks this fight = )


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Look, I like meathead and all but he hasnt fought anybody of this calibre before. Kongo has better takedowns, better ground n pound, better stand up more power and a longer reach. I just cant see how Mittrione wins this. Plus Mitrione lost to James McSweeney, this alone should be enough to not pick him.

Kongo via GnP late first early second.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I like meathead also, but I just see Kongo being too much for him to handle, Mitrione isn't fast or technical enough to pose a real threat to Kongo. It will be a good fight regardless!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mitrione will certainly be crazy and tough enough to stand up with Kongo. Kongo clearly is the much more technical striker but I don't see Mitrione getting knocked out. I see Mitrione using his size and power to rock Kongo after taking a bit of a beating. Once Kongo drops, Mitrione will swarm and dominate Cheick with GnP for the rest of the round. In round 2, I see Mitrione landing big again and slamming Kongo to the mat where he will dominate for another 5 minutes. Round 3 will be a lot closer. I see Mitrione and Kongo duking it out until the bell.

30-27 29-28 29-28 UD Mitrione


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd love a Kongo ko in the first but my head tells me Mittrione will win this fight. I can see him going on to fight Roy Nelson next, should he beat Cro Cop.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> 30-27 29-28 29-29 UD Mitrione


if this is correct I will give you 1(one) British sterling pound (£) about 10 of your US dollars($)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

pipe said:


> if this is correct I will give you 1(one) British sterling pound (£) about 10 of your US dollars($)


Sorry buddy. That pound is more like $1.60 US Dollars.


Meathead wins by KO in the 2nd.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Sorry buddy. That pound is more like $1.60 US Dollars.
> 
> 
> Meathead wins by KO in the 2nd.


Hmm well... I will give you 1 million of my credits if its right then. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MMAnWEED said:


> Mitrione will certainly be crazy and tough enough to stand up with Kongo. Kongo clearly is the much more technical striker but I don't see Mitrione getting knocked out. I see Mitrione using his size and power to rock Kongo after taking a bit of a beating. Once Kongo drops, Mitrione will swarm and dominate Cheick with GnP for the rest of the round. In round 2, I see Mitrione landing big again and slamming Kongo to the mat where he will dominate for another 5 minutes. Round 3 will be a lot closer. I see Mitrione and Kongo duking it out until the bell.
> 
> *30-27 29-28 29-29 UD Mitrione*


That would be a Majority Decision? :thumb02:

I like both fighters, but I really fear for Mitrione's balls.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mitrione says that Cheick wouldn't want to stand and bang, but I actually think it might turn out to be the other way around. I can see Mitrione getting the decision if he takes em down all three rounds and GNP em. Otherwise if it's a stand up war Mitrione might learn quick that Cheick is a tad bit better and they're BOTH going to learn that Overeem is supremely better. 

Pat Barry - K-1 journey man
Cheick - not sure what he is
Mirko - top K-1 level kickboxer
"The Reem" - Dream, Strikeforce, and K-1 Champion

"Meathead" can be a douche, but he's shown vast improvements in his game. This fight is a lose lose for Cheick. I will say that this "should" be KOTN though.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

K R Y said:


> That would be a Majority Decision? :thumb02:
> 
> I like both fighters, but I really fear for Mitrione's balls.


Woops I meant 29-28 for that last one :thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Mitrione is athletic and learning fast but I'm struggling to think of anything he does better than Kongo. Can't see how Mitrione wins this although I certainly hope that he does.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I like Mitrione (especially after his little Tito feud) and think he's improved consistently from fight to fight. That said, this will definitely be a test for him. And after the insanity that was the Congo v Barry fight, I dunno if he'll be able to finish Congo. Should be a great fight eithedr way.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

After the Kongo vs Barry fight, I dunno if Meathed can finish this fight. I could be wrong though. In any case it should be interesting.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

War Meathead!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's hope Matt can stuff the takedown.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's go Meathead!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Mitrione loses this bout, this PPV can go **** itself.

War Meathead!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Crap.. stream.. just.. froze..

WHO HAZ STREAM?!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What song is Mitrione using?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

War Cup-Cheick Kongo

Edit:Rauno it is Simple Man by Lynard Skynard


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Never mind, got a new one! whew...

WAR KONGO!

Damn, Kongo, where's the beard?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> What song is Mitrione using?


Simple Man by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

samhain said:


> What are the odds that Joe Rogan comments on how Kongo looks like a real life super-hero?


lmao..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Meathead, I believe.... jesus Cheick is ripped


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Could land a plane on superfrench's chest.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If I had the kind of physique Kongo has, I wouldn't be scared of ANYBODY.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-10


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What is meathead doing?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

What is Mitrione doing! he's out there basically dancing. Did he even throw a single strike except for that leg trip?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice body shots by Kongo.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Well that was a big pile of nothing.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so yeah.... one of the worst UFC events so far


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Meathead is charging in and out with his hands down to his belly button why hasn't Kongo tried landing a cross or straight right?


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I cant stand Kongo, what was that sh** after the bell rung...:thumbsdown:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel a knockout coming soon...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Gonna be a snooze until a flash KO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So who's winning?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

20-18 Kongo

ALthough could be scored for Meathead


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo is the more technical fighter and point fighting Meathead expertly. 20-19 Kongo.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

No one seems to be winning lol.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I have it 20-19 Mitrione


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

20-19 Mitrione.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ive got it 20-19 Mitrione so far.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Kongo keeps running away. I guess he wants to make it hard to judge.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

You can't win by running for 15 mins.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This fight had the potential to be really great but so far its a snooze. I don't mind slow technical fights but I hate just when they just stand there.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

It really does seem like a sparring match for both guys.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mitrione via split decision is my call.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Christ, Meathead, pull the trigger.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Might be a draw. Hope Mitrione wins though, I have credits on him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow this is almost as bad as Kongo vs Heath H


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

If this goes to decision both guys should lose.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

meh fight so far

I got 10/9 for mitrione 1st
10/9 for cheik 2nd
so far even and Kongo scoring with the TD in the 3rd

Kongo by unanimous, he's buying time and looking for the easier win IMO

not the match I expected


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Easy win for Darkness.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo dominated.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt shit the bed on that one. If he'd pulled the trigger in the first two rounds, he could have beat Kongo easily. Fukc this PPV.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kongo wins 2 rounds to 1


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ive got it scored as a draw. Guessing the judges will give Mitrione a split decision.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I have it a draw maybe split decision to someone


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Well that sucked. This could go either way though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Kongo should win.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mitrione has no one to blame but himself on this loss. I don't know what he was thinking the first round just dancing around, he clearly hast he speed advantage, land some strikes and back out and it could be a whole different fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't see how you are running for 90% of rounds 1 & 2 and win any of those.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mitrione had the first 2 by not much, since not much happened. Last obviously to Kongo, so most likely they'll give it to Kongo knowing the judges.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

shit fight, shit ppv, diaz and penn save us


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ 30-27, but Kongo deserved that win, so no issues overall. Matt deserved to lose. He didn't perform, and he knows it.

This PPV is really pissing me off. What a stinker so far.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

At least one judge used a 10-10 round for the first.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

At least Kongo didn't throw any low blows... Seriously though, not what I expected.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

box said:


> Mitrione had the first 2 by not much, since not much happened. Last obviously to Kongo, so most likely they'll give it to Kongo knowing the judges.


I gave the first to Kongo. Mitrione pressured a lot but Kongo landed more kicks while Mitrione landed a whole lot of nothin.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> I don't see how you are running for 90% of rounds 1 & 2 and win any of those.


Mitrione was the one on the run you don't know what you are watching. He would come forward acting like he wanted to fight and Kongo would get set to strike then Mitrione would run away without doing anything.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The one judge with 30-28 got it right. Dissapointed with Matt, seemed hesistant to throw and couldn't get anything going from his back.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Mitrione was the one on the run you don't know what you are watching. He would come forward acting like he wanted to fight and Kongo would get set to strike then Mitrione would run away without doing anything.


I saw a lot of running from both men. Bad fight, up until the final round when Kongo went into ground and pound mode. I really hope no one spent money on this PPV.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I saw a lot of running from both men. Bad fight, up until the final round when Kongo went into ground and pound mode. I really hope no one spent money on this PPV.


Kongo was backing up looking to counter but Mitrione wasn't throwing in the first which fucked up the round. Kongo came out in the second more aggressive because of that the second was a good round for a HW fight.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shit fight, shit ppv, diaz and penn save us


I was about to post this almost word for word :thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Terrible card so far. 

No way Matt won that fight. He ould have, I think, but he looked pretty bad tonight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought both HW fights were pretty good(they are HW fights after all) and enjoyed Curran's part of his fight and some of the hioki/roop fight was entertaining.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

basically

round 1, tight 9/10 for matt for control and agression (relative agression tho)
round 2, 9/10 for Kongo, agression, leg kicks, even tho he ran, he wasn't knocked down or anything, running can be part of his strategy (well, he's french is he? LOL)

round 3, 9/10 (I wouldn't go as far as 8/10) for Kongo due to takedown and general punishment at the last quarter of the round

fair decision, poor fight


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nelson/Cro Cop was fun, but I have a pretty high tolerance for "boring fights" and I thought Mitrione/Kongo was pretty awful.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I am starting to really dislike Kongo, his fights really pissed me off, HH and Browne fight and now this one. Matt has pretty much always annoyed me (even though he makes me laugh at times), but didnt mind seeing him fight. This fight was bad for both fighters.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought that Matt has always been overated, I mean the guy lost to James Mcsweeney. I expected him to lose this


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It was unrealistic for me to hope that Matt's ground game was progressing anywhere near as well as his striking.

I love his attitude and I'm still struck by his composure and comfort level when he fights but, he's got a lot of work to do. He's still one of my top 3 favorites. .


Good job Kongoraise01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That fight plain sucked.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> That fight plain sucked.


Yes it did.

But I'd like to add that Matt was not "overated" "overhyped" or "exposed", he made some mistakes against a much more experienced fighter. He'll learn and continue to improve.


I though he had some beautiful foot work. If only he would have added some strikes.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Meathead was hesitant, but Kongo should have been the aggressor. He's a more developed fighter and has way more experience, but he just waited for Matt move first so he could land a hard counter.

It was a shit fight and I blame Kongo. Matt could have won with more aggression but his hesitance is understandable, Kongo didn't have the confidence to think for a second that he could steam-roll Meathead, and he should have.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Is it just me or anyone noticed in this weeks build up videos, Matt Mitrione being Diaz's shadow laughing at all his jokes etc, then he comes out in the first round trying to copy his style but not good enough to implement it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_JB_ said:


> Is it just me or anyone noticed in this weeks build up videos, Matt Mitrione being Diaz's shadow laughing at all his jokes etc, then he comes out in the first round trying to copy his style but not good enough to implement it.


That is pretty insulting to Diaz to claim that his style is not throwing any strikes and fleeing in terror every time his opponent gets set to attack him.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It was unrealistic for me to hope that Matt's ground game was progressing anywhere near as well as his striking.
> 
> I love his attitude and I'm still struck by his composure and comfort level when he fights but, he's got a lot of work to do. He's still one of my top 3 favorites. .
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel..
This is probably the 3rd time I have bet against kongo, and lost..I lost almost all my credits on this one but got lucky and picked the FOTN..(real lucky)


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Kongo pressed the action, had him against the cage majority of the time, and slammed Meathead


Sorry...but I gotta LOL @ Mitrione winning


Meathead did jack shit :laugh:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sekou said:


> Kongo pressed the action, had him against the cage majority of the time, and slammed Meathead
> 
> 
> Sorry...but I gotta LOL @ Mitrione winning
> ...


No way, with exception of the third round (and maybe late late 2nd round), Matt was by far the aggressor and had Kongo backing up pretty much the majority of the fight, but doing absolutely nothing. He was basically just walking him down, while hopping up and down with his hands down to his belly button, yet Kongo just kept backing up waiting for Matt to throw a punch for a counter.

Kongo won without a doubt pretty much based only on the takedowns and "GNP". But Matt did nothing in that whole fight and that's why this borefest was given to Kongo.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm with Oldfan on this.

Matt is top 3 favourite fighter of mine, but he showed Kongo too much respect in the first two rounds, and he knew it himself, you could palpably see his frustration between rounds. 

I don't blame him for being slightly hesitant, as he has never faced a fighter of this calibre, but his corner was right - he should've pushed the pace, tried to bully Kongo and let his hands go a lot more. By doing this, I think he could've pressured Kongo and connected with some big shots.

The third round wasn't a surprise to me, Matt's TDD just ins't very good right now, his overall defensive wrestling is his weakness. I also expected Matt to try and throw a wrench into the fight and go for a takedown or two himself, to catch Kongo by surprise.

Only just saw the PPV last night, what a shit night it was - Matt loses, Penn loses and maybe calls it a day, and a lot of the fights were sub par. ;-(


----------

